# Looking for Brushless DC Hub Motor



## Joe Perez (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm not sure about the "in stock in the US" part, but is this more or less what you're looking for?

http://www.kellycontroller.com/car-hub-motor-72v-7kw-p-465.html


----------

